# Capt. Hollis Forrester "The Big Flounder Are Here" Next the Big Trout, Gear Up!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Capt. Hollis Forrester "The Big Flounder Are Here" Next the Big Trout, Gear Up!*

The past few days have been wonderful and it's just going to get better with this mild fall weather. Very easy limits of Big Flounder , Reds and Trout wade fishing or drifting areas that have been producing for me for years using Down South Lures or Gulp under a Midcoast rattle cork. The tides have been way up which generally makes it tougher fishing because it scatters the fish a bit, but that hasn't mattered really. The next cool front we have is going to make the fishing outstanding and remain outstanding. We are going to see a banner year with our big Trout haunting those beautiful flats and we are ready. Come on down and join me Drifting the birds or wade fishing the flats and don't forget the youngsters, everyone loves this time of year. Thank You for reading the reports and be looking to many more. For available dates contact me at :
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.capthollisforreater.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photo*

photo


----------

